
Show HN: Move by Numbers: Massively cooperative chess - dmschaab
https://movebynumbers.com
======
dmschaab
Greetings HN! OP here. This is a project I've been working on for about six
weeks now. On the one hand it's an experiment to see whether a chess site not
based on the usual one-on-one gameplay can garner any interest. On the other
hand, it's an experiment in building a reasonably interactive game on the
capital-W Web without resorting to JavaScript. (I've been on an anti-framework
kick for a while now.) There's not a single script tag here, just the server
and your browser having a friendly chat with HTML and CSS.

This is the first project I've ever released publicly, so even if it flops
it's already a personal victory just to get something off my local disk and
out in front of the world. I'd love to take your feedback and suggestions and
to answer any questions you might have.

